# Muskingum river saugeye



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out yesterday and hit a couple of spots. The river is getting low and it is clearing up nice. I caught a saugeye on one of my soft plastic craws and a nice smallie on a spinnerbait. I am getting the saugeye itch after catching this one. Cool weather forcasted for this weekend. Hope it gets the fish in a eating mood!

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm afraid that low clear water will be gone as soon as this new front comes through. 
My boat was in the shop for the last few weeks so I just messed around from shore. Fished the Muskingun a few times down around Coshocton area and got some saugeyes but nothing big. some 12 to 15 inch fish. A few small mouth bass and a couple of big sheephead. 
I did see one guy catch about a 4 lb. true walleye on a inline spinner.


----------

